# 6 Month Vet Visit



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Thought I would share a little run down of Kias's angelic vet visit:
Tonight was Kias's 1 year rabies and check-up and he was an angel the whole time! Perfectly behaved, quiet, and calm, though he did get a little scared of the vet feeling around all over him. He sat quietly and the waiting room and sniffed around, then did the same after the shots while we talked. We got his rabies, found out that he was a very nice 52 pounds, and that one unnamed object had not descended nor would any time soon. Overall he was great and he loved to car ride there and back! It's probably not much of a brag, but for me it's mountains of encouragement with in light of his reactivity stage! I was very please with his behavior, and I thought I would let you all know how he did.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, and he also was told that he had perfect ears! (He really does. they've never drooped and are set perfectly.)


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Congrats. That's so nice to hear.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

That must feel great. We are all proud of you both.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Congrats on the nice vet visit. Hopefully many more in the future!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

It’s the simple things. The vet is often the most traumatic place for animals to visit, the fact he was calm says he puts a lot of trust in you. The only problem with this post is there is no pictures!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you all. I know it doesn't sound as special as placing in fast CAT or something else, but I was so happy I thought I'd just type it down somewhere. You are right, I forgot to take the pics! (oops, well I'm really bad photography anyway)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Having a dog behave at the vet's is a struggle for many. Be very happy with his good behavior.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

You don’t necessarily have to post pictures from your visit, we will be happy with any!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks everybody! I should be congratulating Kias, not myself! He was the good boy! I've already mastered being good at the vet. 
I was especially surprised that he didn't bark at the veterinarian. He was pretty tall and looming, and Kias hates tall and looming, but he nicely allowed himself to be petted and sniffed the guy's hand.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Great job! I am still paranoid about going to the vets with Lex. My dogs were always nice just sitting there waiting and watching all the crazy dogs coming in and out.


----------

